# A question about baby carrots,corn and packaged greens



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 21, 2017)

I just read that people should not eat baby carrots because they wash them in chlorine to keep them bacteria free. Do you eat baby carrots? If you buy prewashed greens do you wash them before consuming them? I wash both and do eat baby carrots. My next question may be more suited for the gardening section, but are baby carrots and baby corn that you can buy in a can really baby veggies or a variety that only grows to just that size? There seems to be a controversy about this. I do know that when I grow corn in my garden and were to pick it at a very early stage the kernels are not formed at all. Just the cob is forming. This makes me think it is a certain variety they use. A fully grown carrot has a large core that matches the size of the carrot. The baby carrots have a small core to match the small size. Seems to me the baby carrots are grown only to that size or it is a different variety because of the tiny core inside. I don't think they cut them down to size. If you were to pare down a fully mature carrot you would have only the core left. What do you think?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2017)

I buy the cheapest plain old carrots I can find in the produce section.  If they look _nice_ I wash them and cut them to whatever size and shape I need, if they look a little _rough_ I peel them with my old potato peeler.  I buy the pre-washed salad and shredded cabbage in a bag, I don't wash it before I use it.

Baby Corn and Baby Carrot seeds.

http://www.burpee.com/vegetables/corn/baby-corn-bonus-prod099641.html

http://www.burpee.com/vegetables/ca...html?cid=PPC&gclid=CK2hyIut6NICFdSPswodB_sLgw


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 21, 2017)

Not that you can always believe snopes.com but......http://www.snopes.com/food/tainted/carrots.asp

If I buy bagged produce,I always read what the package says. Some are Pre-washed,some say Wash Before Using.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I just read that people should not eat baby carrots because they wash them in chlorine to keep them bacteria free. Do you eat baby carrots? If you buy prewashed greens do you wash them before consuming them? I wash both and do eat baby carrots. My next question may be more suited for the gardening section, but are baby carrots and baby corn that you can buy in a can really baby veggies or a variety that only grows to just that size? There seems to be a controversy about this. I do know that when I grow corn in my garden and were to pick it at a very early stage the kernels are not formed at all. Just the cob is forming. This makes me think it is a certain variety they use. A fully grown carrot has a large core that matches the size of the carrot. The baby carrots have a small core to match the small size. Seems to me the baby carrots are grown only to that size or it is a different variety because of the tiny core inside. I don't think they cut them down to size. If you were to pare down a fully mature carrot you would have only the core left. What do you think?



Nothing wrong with washing them in chlorine.  That's what we have in our drinking water.  The invention of chlorine is what saved thousands from cholera contaminating the water supply.  An interesting story on that I watched on T.V.  A researcher mapped the deaths in London and discovered that one place was cholera free.  It was a brewery.  It was thought that cholera came from the air.  This researcher then knew it came from the water and on his own put chlorine in the water supply.  

Baby Carrots.  Some are really baby carrots, others are ground down big carrots.  They probably just use the outside of the core with big carrots in my way of thinking.

Corn is a different story.  They are really baby corn and they might even be a variety.

I do wash prewashed greens in a vinegar and water bath before using them after reading about e coli.

Enjoy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2017)

I used to eat baby carrots a long time ago as a low calorie snack, but stopped buying them once I realized they were not really baby carrots, just carrots cuts to appear that way.  Then I just started buying carrots, chopping them up and keeping them in a Tupperware for instant snack for me or my dogs.  http://blog.foodnetwork.com/healthyeats/2016/05/23/the-truth-about-baby-carrots/

I wouldn't worry about the small amount of chlorine they use, like Camper said we also have it in our tap water.  From what I heard, you can actually put a tiny amount of chlorine bleach in five gallon or large jugs of water that you may want to keep on hand for emergencies, so in small amounts it's not harmful.

Only time I've had baby corn is in Chinese food, and although I love Chinese food, I hate baby corn for some reason, won't eat them.  I don't buy prepackaged greens, just buy my stuff in produce whenever I want salad fixings.  I don't worry too much about salmonella or ecoli, I think my immune system is pretty strong, my husband and I joke sometimes about it because we'll both take a little bit of lean ground beef, salt it and eat it raw when we make hamburgers or tacos....never made us sick yet.


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2017)

Are they really baby carrots or "baby cut" carrots which are pieces of regular carrot trimmed down to look like small carrots?


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 1, 2017)

debodun said:


> Are they really baby carrots or "baby cut" carrots which are pieces of regular carrot trimmed down to look like small carrots?



The second part.  Trimmed.


----------

